# Instant Messaging (comechat.com)



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

*Do you want this to happen?*​
Yes 2160.00%No1440.00%


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello,

I really think UK-Muscle will benefit from installing the cometchat.com plugin into the forums, this will enable members to communicate to their friends on uk-muscle privately in realtime and would make MSN, Facebook chat useless to me and to a lot others. I really believe this will make users more active and make a bigger community.

Please implement this feature and like this post if you support my idea.

What do you guys think?

Below I am posting a image of what it will look like at the bottom of the forum if you did decide to install it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

This would be really good! It would do away with the need for more private messages instead of 5 per hour.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Are you on commission?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm...

I'm not too sure.

Would a separate chat lose the banter we all get to see ?


----------



## LukeyC (Sep 13, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Are you on commission?


Exactly what I was thinking tbh.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Rob1184 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I'm not too sure.
> 
> Would a separate chat lose the banter we all get to see ?


I really doubt people will stop posting in general discussion due to this and I forgot to mention there is group chats 



paul81 said:


> Are you on commission?


lol I do not work for them, I am just suggesting something which I think will work well due to my previous experience with this plugin.

Is that not what this section is for?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

can not work on here for 2 reasons spamming and sourcing .


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

ewen said:


> can not work on here for 2 reasons spamming and sourcing .


wouldnt the instant messaging just be a faster way of sending private messages, i dont see sourcing being a problem because the conversation will be only viewed by the 2 corresponding members. I dont think the group discussions will work though as like you said sourcing could then become a problem.


----------



## LukeyC (Sep 13, 2011)

Drain on resources?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> can not work on here for 2 reasons spamming and sourcing .





MrL said:


> wouldnt the instant messaging just be a faster way of sending private messages, i dont see sourcing being a problem because the conversation will be only viewed by the 2 corresponding members. I dont think the group discussions will work though as like you said sourcing could then become a problem.


Everything will be logged and can be seen from the admins (if they decide to select that settings), you can even block specific words and websites from being said if needed.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it makes an unpaid mods job harder .

pm`s are fast enough .

im can not be modded to stop sourcing . sourcing is bad for sites like this .


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

MrL said:


> wouldnt the instant messaging just be a faster way of sending private messages, i dont see sourcing being a problem because the conversation will be only viewed by the 2 corresponding members. I dont think the group discussions will work though as like you said sourcing could then become a problem.


Evening MrL! Hope the tanning is going well (I've just been done  )

Anywho.

I know what your saying bud, but I think people would take the pi55 with asking every big fvcker the same question " your a big lad, can u get me some XXXX ?"

Users may get annoyed with this?!

That's my opinion on it, it has it's good and bad bits, let's see what it polls at !?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> it makes an unpaid mods job harder .
> 
> pm`s are fast enough .
> 
> im can not be modded to stop sourcing . sourcing is bad for sites like this .


Whats stopping people from sourcing in pm's?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

True!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fat said:


> Whats stopping people from sourcing in pm's?


30 days and 30 posts weeds out most of source requesters IM wouldnt do that .

it cant work for the reasons ive said .


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Go on facebook if you want to instant message your friends.....

UK-M seems to have worked fine for a good few years and will probably work fine for years to come

IMO


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Rob1184 said:


> Evening MrL! Hope the tanning is going well (*I've just been done *  )
> 
> Anywho.
> 
> ...


Haha  Good man! lol

I havent been tanned this week as we are too skint to go out on the weekend so there is no need lol

I get what you mean about the sourcing but as Fat has already said sourcing could be done via PM's anyway. If you mean people with big avi pics will be harrassed then using the friends system as part of the chat setup would solve this problem. Only friends can talk to friends.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

People use the journals to chat with like minded folk...wheres the problem with that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

ewen said:


> 30 days and 30 posts weeds out most of source requesters IM wouldnt do that .
> 
> it cant work for the reasons ive said .


Make IM an award for silver/gold members .....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MrL said:


> Make IM an award for silver/gold members .....


that was talked about ages ago but like rob just posted journals and gen con are the same as IM (better imo) .


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

To the op FAT how will it work for you, you aint got any friends yet :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> To the op FAT how will it work for you, you aint got any friends yet :laugh:


thats a valid point :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> To the op FAT how will it work for you, you aint got any friends yet :laugh:


 :lol:

I'm thinking about the community, not just me


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

ewen said:


> that was talked about ages ago but like rob just posted journals and gen con are the same as IM (better imo) .


yeah i suppose, im interested in the idea because me and the mrs use UKM as a social network to keep in touch with each other while im in work and she's at home. We send PM's but the limit of 5 msgs can be annoying so IM would do away with this problem for us. We dont use msn, facebook or anything else.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MrL said:


> yeah i suppose, im interested in the idea because me and the mrs use UKM as a social network to keep in touch with each other while im in work and she's at home. We send PM's but the limit of 5 msgs can be annoying so IM would do away with this problem for us. We dont use msn, facebook or anything else.


try working whilst at work you lazy sod lol

or a mobile phone ..... maybe even one of those phones with a cable plugged into the wall lol

or skype


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MrL said:


> yeah i suppose, im interested in the idea because me and the mrs use UKM as a social network to keep in touch with each other while im in work and she's at home. We send PM's but the limit of 5 msgs can be annoying so IM would do away with this problem for us. We dont use msn, facebook or anything else.


Social networking is the future people and since we all have something in common its the way forward


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

ewen said:


> try working whilst at work you lazy sod lol
> 
> or a mobile phone ..... maybe even one of those phones with a cable plugged into the wall lol
> 
> or skype


Not alot of work going on, im a qs so only have valuations to do at the end of every month and work when tenders come in but due to the recession not alot of tenders atm so plenty of time to browse UKM lol.

Ive got a works phone which they have winged about my phone usage so have had to find an alternative way of keeping in touch with her.

Never used skype but after getting rid of facebook i didnt want to use anything else other than UKM.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> *Everything will be logged and can be seen from the admins (if they decide to select that settings), you can even block specific words and websites from being said if needed*.


This concerns me the most! I dont deal or buy anything naughty and yet I wouldnt want the mods seeing what I write, purely out of privacy.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> Social networking is the future people and since we all have something in common its the way forward


Its not the future, its the present mate.

It was the future 15 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> This concerns me the most! I dont deal or buy anything naughty and yet I wouldnt want the mods seeing what I write, purely out of privacy.


I agree with this id rather private convo's being kept private.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Glassback said:


> This concerns me the most! I dont deal or buy anything naughty and yet I wouldnt want the mods seeing what I write, purely out of privacy.





MrL said:


> I agree with this id rather private convo's being kept private.


Yeah I know what you mean but the person installing the plugin can choose not to log our conversation. You do realize MSN, Facebook, Skype and all those services get logged too and even some ISP's like BT can snoop through our activity.



Glassback said:


> Its not the future, its the present mate.
> 
> It was the future 15 years ago.


Yeah true more reason to add it :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fat said:


> Yeah I know what you mean but the person installing the plugin can choose not to log our conversation and you do realize MSN, Facebook, Skype and all those services get logged too.
> 
> Yeah true


In theory I think yeah it could work but tbh I wouldn't use it too much as the only way I see it working is with gold members only .


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> In theory I think yeah it could work but tbh I wouldn't use it too much as the only way I see it working is with gold members only .


Yeah to be honest with you thats a better idea even though I wont be able to use it :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> Yeah I know what you mean but the person installing the plugin can choose not to log our conversation. You do realize MSN, Facebook, Skype and all those services get logged too and even some ISP's like BT can snoop through our activity.
> 
> Yeah true more reason to add it :thumb:


Just for your own knowledge - If you delete you MSN history, yes even something as simple as deleting it, not even Police IT forensics can retrieve what you wrote. Trust me on this. How basic and how interesting?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Just for your own knowledge - If you delete you MSN history, yes even something as simple as deleting it, not even Police IT forensics can retrieve what you wrote. Trust me on this. How basic and how interesting?


Are you being sarcastic or something?

First off if you delete your MSN history you are just deleting the logs which are saved locally on your pc but every time you send a message or receive one it goes through the MSN server first and gets stored.

I would also like to point out if you delete files from your pc or even reformat, it can always get recovered by a forensics team unless you physically damage your hard drive.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> Are you being sarcastic or something?
> 
> First off if you delete your MSN history you are just deleting the logs which are saved locally on your pc but every time you send a message or receive one it goes through the MSN server first and gets stored.
> 
> I would also like to point out if you delete files from your pc or even reformat, it can always get recovered by a forensics team unless you physically damage your hard drive.


How is that sarcastic? If you re-read my post as if I am a friend and read it in a polite light you will see I am being serious.

I can't go in to how I know or why.... All I can say is try it. Use MSN send a message about what you ate for tea on a given date and submit your CPU to the local police for training, ask them to search a specific date you deleted and ask them what you had for tea. You will be surprised at the result mate.

the MSN team won't release any data, the police won't even bother contacting them because of data protection and they won't be able to retrieve any data history from the CPU. I was surprised too.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

One of the key benefits of a forum is that the information shared is available for all to see and learn from. If people become drawn into live chat there is a risk of sharing that valuable information via that method and not on the forum. The reason that UK-M is so easy to find via search engines is that there is so much information on it...that has been made public. For private communication there is always Private Messages.

And as for modding live chat...I don't think that would go down well with both members and Mods.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you add more than one person in the chat ? otherwise i think pm's would be just the same


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i dont really want to chat to donald benner anyway !!!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Can you add more than one person in the chat ? otherwise i think pm's would be just the same


Yeah you can and I really do think this should be available to gold members only.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Apparently there is a "huge" upgrade coming at the end of this month.

Once that is released I will install a trial for a limited set of users to test and see if it's worth implementing.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Apparently there is a "huge" upgrade coming at the end of this month.
> 
> Once that is released I will install a trial for a limited set of users to test and see if it's worth implementing.


Thanks for listening to my suggestion, I am positive everyone will like it due to my mates old forum having it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Apparently there is a "huge" upgrade coming at the end of this month.
> 
> Once that is released I will install a trial for a limited set of users to test and see if it's worth implementing.


Make sure u count me in


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Apparently there is a "huge" upgrade coming at the end of this month.
> 
> Once that is released I will install a trial for a limited set of users to test and see if it's worth implementing.


Any news Lorian?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think it would work but only gold members and mods should be able to use it .


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The update has already been released. You can learn more at:

http://www.cometchat.com/blog


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Fat said:


> Any news Lorian?


I'll set up a trial soon and we'll see how it goes with a few members.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i vote no..........i may change my mind once a few more females join


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Lorian said:


> I'll set up a trial soon and we'll see how it goes with a few members.


Did you ever have the time to try it? I'm curious to see if you like it..


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

fitness said:


> Yes


Baggsy first to chat/flirt with you on it


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I think by doing this there will be less posts on the forum and a lot more sourcing will happen, as well as the more experienced members being swamped by newibes asking for help... IMO


Gold members would only get the IM privileges also everything on IM can be logged/filtered and read by admins.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Baggsy first to chat/flirt with you on it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

is this another idea for FAT to start grooming new choirboys ????


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

fitness said:


>


We can start right now if you'd like


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Robbie said:


> We can start right now if you'd like


ill pass on flirting

but can I ask you where you get your protein ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> Yes


Who would want to talk to you :tongue:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Who would want to talk to you :tongue:


you never know, might one or two would :whistling:

watch your back when you see me at the Central


----------

